# Safe reptile handling - gloves or no gloves?



## Markus74

Hi all,
I'm new to the forum, so I apologise if this isn't the correct place to post! I'm also new to the world of keeping herps, having recently become the proud owner of my first Beardie. Still got lots to learn, and I'm looking forward to taking advantage of the advice offered here by all you experienced keepers! 

I'm about halfway through an online course in keeping reptiles, which has been an enormous help for a newbie like me. 

One quick question that I can't find an immediate answer to ... does anyone routinely wear rubber gloves for handling? I know that washing your hands after handing them is important, with the risk of salmonella and that. I know some take it to the next level by always wearing gloves. I'm curious because I have kids and I'd like to know what the best practice for them might be. I don't want them to think of the reptile as 'dirty' but I obviously want to keep them safe. 

Any advice would be great.

Thanks!

Markus.


----------



## RhacodactyBoy

in my own experience and general opinion. I never wear gloves but i do anti bac my hands before and after everytime i handle and in between handling all my animals.

Before and after is just common sense as you said above, and the reason i do it in between handling different animals is just to prevent passing of infection or disease or mites etc - NOT THAT ANY OF MINE HAVE ANYTHING lol

I personally wouldnt wear any ppe (personal protective equipment) unless your dealing with an aggressive animal.

Bearded dragons are quite a docile animal so i pretty sure wyou will be fine handling him/her 

If you need anymore advice dont hesitate to ask 

Have fun diving into the new world of reps and amphibs 

xx


----------



## pussmunky

First of all, welcome 

Many people wear gloves as a precautionary measure for bitey reps. Personally I dont wear gloves when handling and havent heard of anybody wearing them for any reason other than mentioned.

As you have already said, wash your hands thoroughly after handling to reduce risk of salmonella etc, also important if you move onto reps that require rodents as feeders!

Hope this helps,
Ryan.


----------



## Markus74

*Thanks!*

Thanks mroberts, super-quick response, lol!

Sounds like good advice. Our bearded dragon does seem pretty chilled, so I'm not anticipating any problems with aggression :2thumb:

I think we'll stick to the antibac and keep the gloves for 'special occasions' then, e.g. cleaning him out. 

Thanks again! Have a great day.

M.


----------



## Markus74

pussmunky said:


> First of all, welcome
> 
> Many people wear gloves as a precautionary measure for bitey reps. Personally I dont wear gloves when handling and havent heard of anybody wearing them for any reason other than mentioned.
> 
> As you have already said, wash your hands thoroughly after handling to reduce risk of salmonella etc, also important if you move onto reps that require rodents as feeders!
> 
> Hope this helps,
> Ryan.


Ah yes, that sounds sensible. Thanks Ryan!

M.


----------



## lilbeth

Great choice with a Beardie.

I'm a teacher and we recently got a bearded dragon for a class pet.

The children are very aware of the risks of not washing their hands but they only wear gloves for poo-related jobs! My reasons was that most children have never seen Bearded dragons and they love feeling the spikes and the soft belly etc. as it feels so different to how they expect. I reckon they wouldn't learn as much with gloves on.

Hope your children love their new pet as much as my class do!

P.S.:welcome:


----------



## SarahScales

Personally I do not handle with gloves. 

Reason one: Getting bitten doesn't actually hurt all that much unless you're handling a monster.

Reason two: You cannot actually feel your animal properly, how tense they are etc. Which means you're losing contact and not getting the full experience and correct messages from your pets behaviour.

Reason three: The risk of gripping too tight is high, especially in first time owners. Handling with gloves is reassuring but most people grab their animals far too hard through the fabric which only stresses the animal more and makes them want to bite harder.

Reason four: Your pet won't get used to your scent as quickly which means they will take longer to tame down.


----------



## abdullahleathercom

*Reptile or Snake Gloves*

Hi, I know a company which produce Snake Gloves Sepcially design to Catch Snake or Reptile. Here is the Company Snake or Reptile Gloves


----------



## ChazzieJo

It's definitely unneccesary to wear gloves for a Beardie, just ensure you wash your hands before and after handling (like you would do with any small pet).
:2thumb:


----------



## snakess

Wow that is some extreme dedication. £95 for a course to look after a rep. Your beardie will no doubt be very well cared for


----------



## mstypical

SarahScales said:


> Personally I do not handle with gloves.
> 
> Reason one: Getting bitten doesn't actually hurt all that much unless you're handling a monster.
> 
> Reason two: You cannot actually feel your animal properly, how tense they are etc. Which means you're losing contact and not getting the full experience and correct messages from your pets behaviour.
> 
> Reason three: The risk of gripping too tight is high, especially in first time owners. Handling with gloves is reassuring but most people grab their animals far too hard through the fabric which only stresses the animal more and makes them want to bite harder.
> 
> Reason four: Your pet won't get used to your scent as quickly which means they will take longer to tame down.


Also, more common with snakes mind, is that if the animal *is* a little bitey, certain fabrics can pull the teeth of the animal out. I've never used gloves, even to clean the tanks out, I use tissues or wipes to remove small poops, a scoop for the bigger ones, then just wash the enclosure down and wash my hands afterwards. Never been ill in 6 years of keeping :2thumb:


----------



## snakesandscales

SarahScales said:


> Personally I do not handle with gloves.
> 
> Reason one: Getting bitten doesn't actually hurt all that much unless you're handling a monster.
> 
> Reason two: You cannot actually feel your animal properly, how tense they are etc. Which means you're losing contact and not getting the full experience and correct messages from your pets behaviour.
> 
> Reason three: The risk of gripping too tight is high, especially in first time owners. Handling with gloves is reassuring but most people grab their animals far too hard through the fabric which only stresses the animal more and makes them want to bite harder.
> 
> Reason four: Your pet won't get used to your scent as quickly which means they will take longer to tame down.


^^^ This.

I can personally vouch that 99% of all bites I've ever had (I'm quite good at dodging and assesing a snakes mood so not very often!) didn't hurt and most of them didn't even draw any blood.

As your getting a beardie, personally I'd keep away from the gloves as the post above says. 

Best of luck,

Andy


----------



## Ronster

It's great that you really want to learn and do the best for your new pet, but I bet you can get just as good if not better help and advice from the lizard section on here and YouTube.


----------



## Markus74

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the great advice everyone.
I've been browsing other threads and I can see there's a wealth of info here. An excellent resource!
I do love the course I'm doing because I've just always enjoyed studying from a bit of an academic angle, but I've certainly learnt a lot here too (and will continue to do so!). 

Hope you're all enjoying the holiday!


----------



## martinch

*hi*



pussmunky said:


> First of all, welcome
> 
> Many people wear gloves as a precautionary measure for bitey reps. Personally I dont wear gloves when handling and havent heard of anybody wearing them for any reason other than mentioned.
> 
> As you have already said, wash your hands thoroughly after handling to reduce risk of salmonella etc, also important if you move onto reps that require rodents as feeders!
> 
> Hope this helps,
> Ryan.


i use a glove at preasant as i rescued nile monitor


----------

